# leaving uae with visa in-process



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Bit of help needed with regard to my daughters visa status. I have my resident visa and am in the process of sponsoring my wife and daughters for their residency. We had a fairly long delay due to marriage certificatate attestation, holidays and business travel, but are pretty much there once my wife has her medical.

They have their A4 pink residence/entry permits which during our last visa run to Oman, they had their retina scans done and the document stamped 2 times. Next week my wife will go for her health check and hopefully finalise the process.The entry permits are valid until 31st July.

My question, is i'm sure i heard that once the wheels have started for issuing of the visa you cant leave the country. If thats the case my problem is that Monday my daughter will leave Dubai for a 2 week holiday in the UK with her grand-parents returning on the 14th July, so she will be in a state of limbo wth regard her visa. With her entry permit stamped but not a full residency.

Would really apprecaite some clarification on if leaving and returning back to Dubai whilst she is in a state of limbo will be an issue.

Thanks


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Laowei said:


> Bit of help needed with regard to my daughters visa status. I have my resident visa and am in the process of sponsoring my wife and daughters for their residency. We had a fairly long delay due to marriage certificatate attestation, holidays and business travel, but are pretty much there once my wife has her medical.
> 
> They have their A4 pink residence/entry permits which during our last visa run to Oman, they had their retina scans done and the document stamped 2 times. Next week my wife will go for her health check and hopefully finalise the process.The entry permits are valid until 31st July.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bump this but would appreciate some advise as she flies monday and is a little worried aboyt not being able to travel out with her grand-parents ghave done some searching but struggled to find anything clear. Thnx


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

I would advise that you contact the Immigration Office tomorrow and put your query to them. I would only be speculating if I attempted to answer your question.

Sorry i cannot be of any help but I wouldn't want to give you the wrong information.


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Maz25 said:


> I would advise that you contact the Immigration Office tomorrow and put your query to them. I would only be speculating if I attempted to answer your question.
> 
> Sorry i cannot be of any help but I wouldn't want to give you the wrong information.


Thanks Maz, Will do that, just want to put her (and our) mind at rest asap before Monday am.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I did this myself a few years ago, although obvioulsy things may have changed. As a British national you can pretty much come and go, but expect to be asked questions at passport control, both going out and coming back in. I was pulled over the the office on the way back, as the system seemed to show that I had two visas - tourist & residence - but simply pointed out that it was in process, so it wasn't an issue. 

My advice would be to get a letter from someone very senior at your company (properly stamped & signed) explaining the situation that your wife can show to the immigration people. Make sure there is a contact number for the company PRO in case they need to clarify the situation.

-


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks Elphaba

I knew i could rely on you for great advice. I will get our country manager to sign a letter for me tomorrow for my daugther.


----------

